# In praise of BRUCE BROUGHTON



## ed buller (Apr 22, 2022)

I think one of the most underrated film composers of the last 30 years has to be Bruce. Sadly he ends up on a lot naff films. His music is never that and sometimes remarkable. 



best

e


----------



## sinkd (Apr 22, 2022)

I agree that Broughton's film music is top-shelf stuff. I bought the Silverado score from Omni Music Publishing.


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes, Heart of Darkness (game soundtrack) is a masterpiece in itself.
Also, the boy who could fly, lost in space, homeward bound etc etc.. wonderful compositions.


----------



## Noiseguild (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes, so very true, i have had a couple of 'mediocre film but wait, great soundtrack!' moments with his scores. Didn't know the Presidio, nice. I think his scores are quite close to some of Goldsmith's work..


----------



## FluffyBunny (Apr 22, 2022)

The soundtrack to Silverado (as well as the movie itself) is always burnt into my memory. Loved the movie, grew up with it, and the soundtrack was just perfect. Totally agree.


----------



## ed buller (Apr 22, 2022)

Noiseguild said:


> Yes, so very true, i have had a couple of 'mediocre film but wait, great soundtrack!' moments with his scores. Didn't know the Presidio, nice. I think his scores are quite close to some of Goldsmith's work..


Yes he has a similar approach to dissonance, but his action is very different .

best

e


----------



## fixxer49 (Apr 22, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Yes he has a similar approach to dissonance, but his action is very different .
> 
> best
> 
> e


The Orville soundtrack was fun.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Apr 23, 2022)

Just adding a shout out for Tombstone (might have watched this bit on repeat _quite _a lot when I first saw the film!).


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Apr 23, 2022)

His soundtrack to Homeward Bound was something I remember as a child and often hums it to this day.
Fantastic composer


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 23, 2022)

Lost in Space is a gem:


----------



## Jish (Apr 23, 2022)

This is a track of his that I come back to every few years, the whole score is well done.



But to just venture a guess, it's this one specifically that weaved it's way into the subconscious of the most people, the show had a great run in it's time and the piece is just great.


----------



## Barrel Maker (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm happy this thread exists. He's my favorite film composer. I was fortunate to be able to sit-in on an orchestration class he taught at USC; it was the most educational class I've ever attended--still have my notes. I remember he said Jerry Goldsmith was his favorite film composer.

Very few people have the melodic, harmonic, and orchestration mastery that he does.


P.S. I can't believe his score for Young Sherlock Holmes hasn't been discussed yet! It's almost too good. The man knows how to compose a theme ... and then some.


----------



## davidm (Apr 23, 2022)

I love the beautiful, lush sounds from his Spaceship Earth soundtrack. The ride itself is such a cool experience, but his music really takes everything to another level.


----------



## Inventio (Apr 24, 2022)

Barrel Maker said:


> I'm happy this thread exists. He's my favorite film composer. I was fortunate to be able to sit-in on an orchestration class he taught at USC; it was the most educational class I've ever attended--still have my notes. I remember he said Jerry Goldsmith was his favorite film composer.
> 
> Very few people have the melodic, harmonic, and orchestration mastery that he does.
> 
> ...



I love Young Sherlock Holmes, both for the music and the film itself. It attracted me and scared me evertime I watched as a kid.
I think that score also set the tone for all English-boarding-school-mistery-stories up to some JW's Harry Potter. Don't you agree?


----------



## R10k (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm just going to say, yes, he's great!


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 24, 2022)

YES!


----------

